
A Cure for Cancer? Israeli Scientists Say They Think They Found One - longdefeat
https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-scientists-say-they-think-they-found-one-578939
======
longdefeat
"But Dr. Ben Neel, director of Perlmutter Cancer Center at NYU Langone Health,
told The Post that 'cancer is multiple diseases, and it is highly unlikely
that this company has found a ‘cure’ for cancer any more than there is a
single cure for infections.'

He said that 'more likely, this claim is yet another in a long line of
spurious, irresponsible and ultimately cruel false promises for cancer
patients.'"

[https://nypost.com/2019/01/29/cancer-experts-react-to-
claim-...](https://nypost.com/2019/01/29/cancer-experts-react-to-claim-about-
finding-a-cure-within-a-year/)

~~~
oblib
To be accurate, the guys discussing the process they've been working on did
not claim they had a "single cure".

What they said is "treatment will eventually be personalized" which is exactly
the opposite of a single cure.

------
oblib
The science is out of my grasp but the overview given is impressive and sounds
promising. I hope it pans out.

~~~
cjbprime
Scientists release press releases claiming to solve cancer (and Alzheimer's,
etc) every day, sadly. It's spam. We should not only ignore a single study's
press release, but even a single study's paper.

~~~
oblib
I didn't submit this link and I didn't jump to any kind of conclusion here.

It may well be bullshit, but I can think of quite a few instances where claims
were made that were cast as bullshit by many so called "experts" that turned
out to be true ("Sunscreen" comes to mind) so I won't jump to that conclusion
with all of those who love to make those leaps to crap on something or someone
without knowing anymore than I do about it.

On the other hand, I've seen claims made that everyone "in the know" stood
behind that turned out to be complete bullshit (see anyone zooming to work on
Segway today?).

I think it's pretty telling though that I was down voted for expressing "hope"
here even while stating I didn't know enough to substantiate the claim as
fact.

~~~
cjbprime
I think the downvote is reasonable: by expressing credulity you are providing
the capital that keeps these spammers in business. The world would be a much
better place if the people who write these press releases knew that they were
ineffective.

~~~
oblib
"by expressing credulity"

I began my very brief comment with "The science is out of my grasp".

It's a stretcher to characterize anything after that as "expressing
credulity".

